# Pb liaison wifi imac et ATV2



## pepeye66 (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je n'arrive pas à créer la liaison wifi entre mon imac et mon Apple TV !
C'est certainement évident mais là, je bloque.
Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner un pas à pas ?
Merci


----------



## Laurent Fignon (31 Décembre 2010)

Vos deux périphériques doivent être connectés à un même réseau Wi-Fi, ce qui est facile si vous disposez d'une Box, d'une borne AirPort, etc.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il vous faut créer à partir du Mac un réseau Wifi ; icône AirPort en haut à droite -> Créer un réseau WiFi... puis vous connectez votre AppleTV à ce réseau...

Mais la première solution est de loin la meilleure...

Ensuite il vous faut activer le "partage à domicile" à l'aide du même identifiant iTunes sur le Mac et sur l'AppleTV. Sur iTunes (version 10 obligatoire et donc au minimum OS 10.5.8 requis) vous y accéderez par le menu "Avancé" -> "Activer le partage iTunes"



Laurent F


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Décembre 2010)

Dans la liste des accès wifi détectés par l'ATV2 il y a bien ma livebox (qui est reliée à mon imac par câble Ethernet)
Je l'ai donc validée et quand il m'est demandé de saisir le mot de passe j'ai saisi le N° de clé de sécurité wifi de la LB....Mais ça ne marche pas ?
Ais je fait une erreur ? et ou ?
Merci.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (31 Décembre 2010)

Deux hypothèses à mon (faible) niveau de connaissance de cette Box :

1- Certaines (anciennes) Livebox obligent à passer en mode "reconnaissance" pour permettre à un nouveau périphérique WiFi de se connecter (filtrage par adresse mac), même si le bon mot de passe est rentré...

2- Vous vous êtes trompé lorsque vous avez rentré le mot de passe sur l'AppleTV en ne respectant pas la casse des caractères (lettre en majuscule ou en minuscule), ou alors en confondant la lettre "O" avec le chiffre "0"...

Après si çà ne fonctionne tjrs pas, d'autres connaissant mieux cette Box vous aideront probablement plus que moi  !



Laurent F


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Décembre 2010)

Tout d'abord, merci pour la disponibilité en cette circonstance...
Je vais refaire pas à pas les manips en respectant ces suggestions...Mais les obligations d'hôte me rappellent à l'ordre et mes invités s'impatientent: Je reprendrai ces tentatives demain...Après évacuation des effluves festives.
Encore merci de ces conseils...Disponibles.
;-)


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Janvier 2011)

Bien, me revoilà !
Eh bien ça ne fonctionne toujours pas !
je mets bien la livebox en association et je la choisis dans la liste proposée par l'ATV puis je rentre la "clé de sécurité wifi" sur l'ATV (fastidieux) mais rien n'y fait: la connexion échoue à chaque tentative...C'est à désespérer !
Y a t il moyen de relier directement en wifi l'iMac et l'ATV ?
Merci de vos aides.

Et maintenant nouveau problème: l'ATV ne répond plus (ou avec retard et de façon incontrôlable) à la télécommande ??


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Janvier 2011)

Bon eh bien j'ai du brancher l'ATV sur itunes et faire une mise à jour logicielle.
Maintenant tout fonctionne sauf le partage à domicile..?
Pourtant il est bien saisi sur l'ATV et sur itunes...
Mais quand je vais dans le menu de l'ATV mon ordi et itunes ne sont pas accessibles...?
Quelqu'un pour me renseigner ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (1 Janvier 2011)

En vrac :
- C'est bien la dernière version de iTunes qui est installée ?
- Pas de plug-in ou autres joyeusetés installés par dessus iTunes ?
- Partage de la bibliothèque iTunes est activé ?
(menu "iTunes" -> "Préférences" -> "onglet "Partage")
- Pare-feu activé sur le Mac ?-> Si oui, désactivez le pour tester...​- Faire un test avec un ordinateur portable d'un ami ?
- Autres ?-> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3509?viewlocale=fr_FR
​Bon courage !



Laurent F

PS :
d'habitude c'est jamais aussi compliqué avec un Mac  ...


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2011)

Merci encore de ces conseils.
Pour résumer:
J'ai réinitialisé l'ATV plusieurs fois et le partage à domicile de itunes entre ordinateur et l'ATV ne fonctionne toujours pas. (J'ai bien pris soin de respecter les identifiants et MP). Par ailleurs la réception wifi est correcte (4 carrés sur 5 sur l'échèle de l'ATV) et pas d'installation (plug in) qui viendrait perturber itunes. 
Mais cette ATV ne m'inspire pas confiance car dés le début elle ne répondait pas (ou aléatoirement) à la télécommande. Ensuite, hier soir, elle ne se connectait plus sur le store Apple m'informant qu'il était indisponible alors qu'avec mon ordi pas de problème d'accès...Ce matin, après une nouvelle réinitialisation le store est joignable sans problème...Mais toujours pas d'accès à la bibliothèque itunes ! ? (quand je me positionne sur "ordinateurs" dans le menu de l'ATV il m'est demandé d'activer le partage à domicile dans itunes sur mon ordi.... Ce que j'ai fait défait et refait plusieurs fois: Sans succès !).
Je vais contacter le SAV Apple et faire le point avec eux.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (2 Janvier 2011)

Une procédure qui vous aiderait bien serait de tester votre exemplaire d'AppleTV avec un autre ordinateur (ou iPad ou iPhone 4)... et/ou sur un autre réseau wi-fi...

Bon courage !



Laurent F


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2011)

Malheureusement mon iphone est un 3G, pas d'iPad pour le moment (j'attends la nouvelle version) et, autour de moi, personne qui puisse m'aider car n'ayant pas les équipements informatiques adéquats...Donc il ne me reste plus que la solution SAV Apple que je contacterai demain.
PS: Mon coupe feu est OK


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Janvier 2011)

Ça y est: C'est réglé !
Un appel au SAV Apple et en 3 minutes ils ont trouvé la solution (ils connaissaient le pb)
En clair, il faut que la liaison "Ordinateur/box" et la liaison "Box/ATV" soit de même nature c'est à dire ou tout en câble ou tout en wifi.
Il ne me semble pas que cette nuance soit expliquée dans les documents mis à dispo par Apple...
Enfin, ce qui compte c'est que ma galère soit terminée.
Merci encore à Laurent Fignon qui m'a bien soutenu.
;-)


----------



## Laurent Fignon (3 Janvier 2011)

Super  !

C'est une info qui n'était pas connue en tout cas... et à laquelle je n'aurai jamais pensée car chez moi mon iMac est connecté à une borne Airport extreme en Ethernet et l'Apple TV2 en WiFi à un réseau composé de multiples bornes Airport...

En tout cas génial que ça fonctionne... reste plus qu'à alimenter la bestiole avec quelques fichiers m4v "artisanaux"   ...




Laurent F


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Janvier 2011)

En fait c'était réglé mais....Pas tout à fait !
En effet l'ATV2 se désactivait continuellement dès qu'elle était resté a peu près une journée en veille et il me fallait la re-synchroniser sur itunes pour la rendre opérationnelle.
La solution a été de changer le canal d'émission de la "livebox" (je suis dans un immeuble avec 20 box détectées !) et de m'éloigner le plus possible des autres canaux utilisés....Pour le moment ça tient !
Vu la portée "faiblarde" du wifi de ma box (sagem) je crois que je vais investir dans une "Airport extrème" un de ces jours.
Voilà....Pour le moment !


----------

